# Teaching English in Saudi Arabia



## Khadijah (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are moving to Dammam, Saudi Arabia in about a month, if all goes well. I am interested in becoming certified to teach English as a second language, so I can teach in Saudi. I have a BS in Statistics/Math, but I never formally studied English or teaching. I obviously don't have time to get another degree before we leave, so I'm wondering if anyone can recommend reputable online TEFL/TESOL certifications/degree programs? I know there are a ton of programs, but I have read that most online programs don't have a very good reputation, and it's not easy to get a job with certification from an online program. Any input or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to diss this forum but the has a lot of info and a separate section for Saudi Arabia...if ur not already on there u might want to try


----------



## Khadijah (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks LAgirl! I will check it out!


----------



## lip420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Khadijah said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I are moving to Dammam, Saudi Arabia in about a month, if all goes well. I am interested in becoming certified to teach English as a second language, so I can teach in Saudi. I have a BS in Statistics/Math, but I never formally studied English or teaching. I obviously don't have time to get another degree before we leave, so I'm wondering if anyone can recommend reputable online TEFL/TESOL certifications/degree programs? I know there are a ton of programs, but I have read that most online programs don't have a very good reputation, and it's not easy to get a job with certification from an online program. Any input or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Saudi is pretty competitive. You need good qualifications there. Most teachers there have a lot of experience. CELTA is probably the best that you can do without going back to school.


----------



## a_calantha (Jan 10, 2013)

A friend of mine had also done an online English Teaching course wi Check it out. Don't have much details about it now.

Regards,
Calantha


----------

